# New owner, how to start water pump?!?



## tejaschaos (Jan 4, 2010)

NEVERMIND I FOUND IT!!! 

My wife and I recently purchased a 22' Skamper Lite. I was a little overwhelmed checking the camper out, and did not pay much attention when the guy showed me how to get the water running... I just assumed run power to the camper, but that is not working. I ran power from my house, filled the tank with water, and tried to open the faucet but there is no water. I don't need to turn propane on for the water pump to work, do I? Any help would be greatly appriciated!

Thank you!
Mike


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

should be a switch on the wall so where that will cut the pump on.
that's if you have water in the tank and i think you said you did.

you didn't mention the year model, some older ones may be different put the switch is usually in the kitchen area. hope that helps some.

NEVERMIND, I CAN'T READ I GUESS. GLAD YOU FOUND IT.


----------

